# Northern Inuit Agility



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

A few random ones... maya is getting pretty good at agility.... she manages the whole course off lead even though there are lots of dogs and people about so with plenty distraction :thumbup: she is a little star 
hope u like and thankx for looking


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi nice pictures ,hope all goes well with agility,my dogs love it.How old is your dog?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

wow she really is stunning, but I'm sure you knew that already.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

Love it!! Can't believe how grown up she is, I remember when you first brought her home  

Pic 8 is great lol she is thoroughly enjoying that!! xx


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

hazel pritchard said:


> Hi nice pictures ,hope all goes well with agility,my dogs love it.How old is your dog?


she loves it too.... but then maya loves doing everything and anything lol 
she is 16 months old 



thedogsmother said:


> wow she really is stunning, but I'm sure you knew that already.


Thank u ... 



louise5031 said:


> Love it!! Can't believe how grown up she is, I remember when you first brought her home
> 
> Pic 8 is great lol she is thoroughly enjoying that!! xx


she is a big lady now and drives the boys crazy  but she always did i suppose lol :blushing:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Fantastic pics as always 

x


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Great Pics..love the concentration look on her face..


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

PoisonGirl said:


> Fantastic pics as always
> 
> x





Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> Great Pics..love the concentration look on her face..


thank u both


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Great pics! She really is a beauty


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well done to her, she looks fantastic doing it, and she looks so happy!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Classyellie said:


> Great pics! She really is a beauty


thank u 



happysaz133 said:


> Well done to her, she looks fantastic doing it, and she looks so happy!


she is such an easy dog to train new things that it didnt take her long to manage the course off lead ... she is a happy one lol


----------



## Sacha (Jul 24, 2008)

Hiya,

Pics are lovely. Its great to see another NI doing agility. Am i right in thinking Maya is a Julestar pup? If so I have her brother Torin.

He hasn't really done much agility yet but is proving to have loads of potential in obedience. Heres a few pics of Torin.





































And Sacha and Liadan who we do agility with


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Sacha said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Pics are lovely. Its great to see another NI doing agility. Am i right in thinking Maya is a Julestar pup? If so I have her brother Torin.
> 
> He hasn't really done much agility yet but is proving to have loads of potential in obedience. Heres a few pics of Torin.


Hiya

yes, its maya from julestar 

I think it was torin (but not sure) u showed some obedience with at one of the shows? He was doing really great!

Maya just passed her obedience beginner not long ago with a 10 out of 10 so she can listen if she wants to lol

Love the pictures, they are really good! 
And beautifull dogs they are !


----------



## Sacha (Jul 24, 2008)

Natik said:


> Hiya
> 
> yes, its maya from julestar
> 
> ...


well done Maya. Thats excellent


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

aw gorgeous pic! Maya brother is stunning aswell :001_wub:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Maya is gorgeous...brilliant pics.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

thank u ....


----------

